

Technology in the world: canvassing on the iPhone - qwzybug
http://techpresident.com/blog-entry/dems-iphone-app-now-equips-field-organizers-canvassing-tools

======
qwzybug
Full disclosure: I developed this app, and Nancy's article really gets to the
meat of why I'm excited about it.

~~~
wallflower
I like the interface - how you mimic the original canvassing clipboard. Are
you going to sell to the other side (Republicans)?

~~~
qwzybug
Thanks! I love how it came out graphically as well. I think it succeeds at
physicality without being too kitschy. Maybe.

It relies pretty heavily on a lot of internal DNC technologies, though I'm
sure the Republicans have similar systems.

Also, I'm not sure the Republicans could afford it…
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/16/rnc-re-assigning-
ne...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/16/rnc-re-assigning-new-
medi_n_683802.html)

------
shrnky
Didn't they just kill this article in a different form?

~~~
qwzybug
We linked to the product page in an earlier submission and it was killed,
which seems odd to me—people link to their iPhone apps all the time, and
honestly this is a pretty nifty and interesting one. If someone feels this is
inappropriate for HN I'd love to hear why.

